# Solved: iphone with ios6 sync with outlook calander



## mrl

Hi, 
I have a iphone 4 ( last year's model )
I'm using outlook 2010 for my calendar on my PC
I'm using Windows 7 64-bit

I was able to have what I entered on my calendar on my phone show up on my calendar on my PC and what I entered on my PC show up on my phone. All this was done wirelessly

I updated my phone to the new ios6.

now I still can enter stuff on my PC and it will show on my phone BUT I can't get what I entered on my phone to show on my PC

Do you know of a setting that I should change, or should I start over and try  and do what i did before to get my phone to sync wirelessly. I don't mind loosing anything on the phone or PC calander.


Mike


----------



## Andymicheal

* ios6 is great ,its a common problem

*


----------



## mrl

Hi andymichael

Thanks. That lets me know that I'm not alone with this problem. 

I guess I'll redo the steps I did before I upgraded the OS. 

Thanks again


Mike


----------

